

Acer Liquid could be be the next iPhone Killer - foxycoder
http://www.technokyle.com/acer-liquid-smartphone/

======
DanielStraight
Last time I checked Acer was known for making cheap computers. Apple on the
other hand is known for making high-end fashion accessories. Nope, not gonna
beat iPhone. A two second comparison of the companies' websites tells you
which one is going to come out on top. Acer's website is a usability nightmare
and has absolutely zero panache. Apple's website is all panache and very
intuitive.

... and having an iPhone makes you cool. That about ends the discussion there.

------
redorb
I was going to joke 'bout some 'iphone killer curse' I then read it had a 1ghz
processor and was going to running Android. This seems like something that
might have a glimmer of hope.

~~~
pedalpete
I was actually going to counter with just the opposite response. Much like
todays computers, I don't think most people are looking at an iphone and
wishing it had more processing power/speed. Not that that isn't nice to have,
but nobody cares. it's all about what the device can do, and how well it can
do it. I think that for current use, that is 70% software/UI/design 30%
hardware & network.

------
pbhjpbhj
_the next iPhone Killer_

What was the former iPhone Killer and how can it be killed again? Zombie
iPhones?

------
fix3r
Internet "journalism" has just reached a new low.

